

Pizzahut.com.au hacked -- 240k AUS credit cards stolen - citricsquid
http://www.pizzahut.com.au/

======
citricsquid
Seems to be up and down, but it redirects you to here:
<http://pastehtml.com/view/chfqrjo1j.html> and states the following:

    
    
        Dear Pizzahut
    
        It has come to my attention that we have 
    
        It has come to my attention that we have absolutely 
        ripped apart your internal security systems
    
        Do you want to know what we took?
    
        ~240,000 Australian Credit Cards.
    
        ~60,000 Australian Members
    
        Your dignity.
    
        Woopsies :c

